# /var/run/kdm.pid 8GB groß!

## Finswimmer

Hi,

wie kann es sein, dass diese Datei so groß wird?

/var/run/samba/smbd.pid war eben auch so groß. Als ich sie dann geöffnet habe, war sie plötzlich nur noch 4Kb groß.

Das gleiche mit /var/run/kdm.pid.

Vorher 8GB.

cat /var/run/kdm.pid:

2578

dann 4,0 Kb.

Das hat mir also eben 16Gb gefressen und ich habe lange gebraucht, die Ursache zu finden.

(Mit Filelight ging es dann ganz gut)

Tobi

----------

## manuels

Äußerst seltsam. Hast du mal fsck drüber laufen lassen?

Was hast du denn für ein FS?

----------

## Finswimmer

xfs.

fsck lass ich nachher mal drüberlaufen.

Ich hatte das Problem mit dem .38-rc1 mit einem anderen scheint das Problem nicht aufzutreten.

Mal abwarten...

----------

